# Solved: ISRT.dll issue installing Civ4



## orionjc (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi guys,

I get this error message while trying to install Civilization IV :

"Error number : 0X80040707
Description : DLL function call crashed: ISRT._CtrlSetMLERichText

Setup will now terminate"

When I click on OK a second error message pops up :
"Error number : 0X80040707
Description : ISRT._ReleaseObjectContext"

Then when I click on OK a third message appears :
"Error number : 0X80040707
Description : ISRT._ListDestroy"

Any help on how to resolve this? I can't install the game at all...
I've cleaned out my Temp folder... (found that suggestion elsewhere)
My registry is fine, all pointing to the right places...
I'm using a profile with Admin rights... XP Pro with SP 2
I meet all the min requirements... 
Thanks for the help


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

Are you still having this problem? If so, take a look at this:

http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q108167

If you have one of those Registry keys missing from that box in the link above, if you want you can reply here, and we'll work thru it. Or, you can attempt it using the above link, but make sure you backup the Registry before:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/199762382617?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

Or set a restore point:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/systemrestore.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## orionjc (Nov 6, 2005)

Had already found that website... and my Reg was fine, setup
like it's supposed to be... Didn't really have anything on the HD
so I just wiped it, did a new install of XP and game installed and
works like a charm...

Thanks for the advice though


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Oki doki, thanks for the feedback 

eddie


----------

